# comment réinstaller système sans perdre données actuelles?



## virgilio (15 Juillet 2010)

On m'a conseillé de réinstaller mon système , sur mon I mac (tournesol) 2002, qui fonctionne avec TIGER 10.4.11. Ceci pour résoudre certains problèmes que j'ai pour me connecter à internet via une borne airport. On m'a dit qu'il était possible de faire cette réinstallation SANS PERDRE LE CONTENU de l'ORDI  à conditions de prendre certaines précautions (des options à cocher je crois sur l'Utilitaire de disque que je devrais faire démarrer à partir du disque d'installation de TIGER, si je ne me trompe pas).
J'ai peur de faire des conneries et de tout effacer . Quelqu'un peut-il m'indiquer comment il faut procéder , étape par étape? Evidemment je pourrais faire une sauvegarde sur un disque dur externe, mais  mon disque dur externe fonctionne avec mon Mac book beaucoup plus recent qui fonctionne avec Snow Leopard, et il ne peut pas être utilisé (même en étant partitionné) sur les deux ordis alternativement je crois.

Merci de votre réponse par avance.


----------



## ntx (15 Juillet 2010)

Voir les sujets en base de la page


----------

